# Making Gib screw for tapered Gibs- what material? Hardness?



## Jimw (Nov 26, 2013)

I need to make a gib screw for tapered Gibs for a SB 16.

what type of material should I use and how to harden to the proper hardness.


----------



## astjp2 (Nov 26, 2013)

You can probably order one from southbend cheaper than buying the material.  Since they are still in business, get the serial number, what gib it is and call them.  Tim


----------



## Maxx (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't believe it is anything special.
If that pic is one just get an allen head cap screw of the same thread and length and modify it if needed.


----------



## Jimw (Nov 26, 2013)

Standard allen cap screw will not work the hex has to be small enough for the hex wrench to clear the gib.

I decided to make one out of a piece of rusty scrap. I mad a broach out of an old hex wrench with a 2 degree rake. It was softer then my stock. I reground the hex and heated it to bright orange and quenched it in water. I drove the hex into a hole of the same size. I did not have an oversize drill bit.

Turned the hex and drove it a drove again and again and ... Well quite a few times. Then I ground the other side of the hex flat with no rake and drove it again several times. Then holding the hex at an angle drove it again on all sides of the work and the tool. It's a tight fit but it works.

I have seen another option for the gib screw that uses a screw driver slot to unjust the gib, but I wanted to try broaching.

the one on the left is the one I made.


----------



## Pacer (Nov 26, 2013)

I've made 2-3 of them - strangely they had rusted badly while in the threads! and as mentioned a common hex head wont work, too small, has to have that wide end. I just scrounged around my scrap pile and found a good candidate, turned the threads, then the head to size then cut off. Took it to the mill and used a slitting saw to slice a common flat blade slot (thats what the old SBs had) the old ones that came out were certainly not hardened and I cant see any need to harden, them they arent gonna take any load to speak of.


----------



## Kernbigo (Nov 27, 2013)

no reason to make it hard it doe not move once set


----------

